# 2009 Lemond bikes?



## DougInRaleigh

this may have been covered ad nauseum on previous threads......I've heard of course that Lemond is no longer a Trek brand.........but has anyone heard of someone picking up the brand or will there be a 2009 line?


----------



## cryoplasm

Don't know. I want to know too. If they could kiss and make up, save the world a whole lot of hassle.


----------



## PhilA

I think for the time being Lemond as a brand is dead. Seems doubtful to me that any other major bike maker would want to pick them up, either. I wouldn't look for a return of the brand in the next year or two. A Trek/Lemond dealer (where I bought my Buenos Aires) said he thinks that the best shot for a return of Lemond is for a Taiwanese firm to pick up the brand. Although I can't see finicky, fussy Greg going for that.


----------



## cryoplasm

PhilA said:


> I think for the time being Lemond as a brand is dead. Seems doubtful to me that any other major bike maker would want to pick them up, either. I wouldn't look for a return of the brand in the next year or two. A Trek/Lemond dealer (where I bought my Buenos Aires) said he thinks that the best shot for a return of Lemond is for a Taiwanese firm to pick up the brand. Although I can't see finicky, fussy Greg going for that.


Err.. why Taiwanese? Many production facilities are Taiwanese but that doesn't mean they are Taiwanese firms. Specialized springs to mind.

So long as the good ideas come from Lemond, I don't mind who churns out the frames, Trek, Taiwanese, Chinese or ? 

Someone, tell Trek to get their act straight.


----------



## Bertrand

Bikesdirect better grab that brand!


----------



## stevecaz

I see either him going back to boutique made by various frame builders, somewhat like Hampsten, or Dorel might be a good fit. Yes, yes, they own pacific cycle and the Dept. store stuff, but with Cannondale now in their group, Lemond might actually make sense and a billion dollar company has the resources to relaunch. 

However, I'm sure that the latest frame constructions are owned by Trek. They would have to start from scratch. That may be a good thing as Trek butchered the real "Lemond Geometry" long ago.


----------



## real schwinns only

*lemond is smarter than that*



Bertrand said:


> Bikesdirect better grab that brand!


 I think lemond would want his name on a quality bicycle brand not some cheap mass produced bicycle rubbish sold at cycle mart!!!!!..


----------



## real schwinns only

How right you are about trek butchering the superb lemond geometry and replacing it with some ill fiting compact design.what a shame to see a spot on product and i should say quite superbly made bicycle go down right the loo!!!!.


----------



## terbennett

PhilA said:


> I think for the time being Lemond as a brand is dead. Seems doubtful to me that any other major bike maker would want to pick them up, either. I wouldn't look for a return of the brand in the next year or two. A Trek/Lemond dealer (where I bought my Buenos Aires) said he thinks that the best shot for a return of Lemond is for a Taiwanese firm to pick up the brand. Although I can't see finicky, fussy Greg going for that.


I doubt that Greg would mind. Some of his bikes under Trek ownership were made in Taiwan. Remember the Tourmalet, Reno, Etape,Poprad, and Fillmore models? Under Trek, those were made in Taiwan.


----------



## jesse5678

In 08, all top end Lemonds were made in Taiwan. The Tete, Victorie, Zurich and so on.
Probably in the same plant they are making the 4 series madones and the new fisher road bikes.


----------



## bagpipes

Greg LeMond:cryin: ; the ultimate cry baby. I still love my 05 all black Versailles with the spine design steel / carbon. I am trying to figure out how to remove the LeMond:cryin: name from it and have it stealthy as I can't stand Lemond:cryin: and his whining any more. 

Too much clear coat on that thing, probably added 20 grams too.


----------



## lancezneighbor

Dorel does sound like a great company to produce Lemond bikes now. Good call stevecaz.


----------



## JSR

AFAIK Trek owns the Lemond brand. Greg does own his name any more.

JSR


----------



## stevecaz

JSR said:


> AFAIK Trek owns the Lemond brand. Greg does own his name any more.
> 
> JSR


Not entirely true. One part of the nasty breakup was that Trek released the name to Lemond years ago to produce merchandise. Greg did that and then Trek got pissed. 
Its a tangled mess but in the end Greg will have his name for bikes. It may be he has to go back to having the little "Greg" in front of the Lemond though. But I really hope he gets to keep the same script font, because its perfect. 
He still has Lemond fitness with his name on products. His website has a link to Lemond bikes, which of course no longer exists but provides an offer to sign up for email updates. This is because I'm sure he is still shopping around, and may or may not happen. However the suits will have to be settled before this can happen. Maybe there is already a company ready, but has to wait until all the Trek issues are done. 

All I can say is Lemond bikes are everywhere here in Massachusetts. I mean everywhere. They had real popularity despite shops shoving them in corners and barely giving customers a chance to see and feel.


----------



## PlatyPius

stevecaz said:


> All I can say is Lemond bikes are everywhere here in Massachusetts. I mean everywhere. *They had real popularity despite shops shoving them in corners and barely giving customers a chance to see and feel.*


That's how it seemed here in Indiana, too. Lemond and Klein both were like bastard step-children to the great and powerful Trek. I rarely saw a Klein, and they were responsible for pretty much every welded aluminum road bike in existence. Even Cannondale took their cue from Gary Klein.

And Trek killed it.


----------



## terbennett

PlatyPius said:


> That's how it seemed here in Indiana, too. Lemond and Klein both were like bastard step-children to the great and powerful Trek. I rarely saw a Klein, and they were responsible for pretty much every welded aluminum road bike in existence. Even Cannondale took their cue from Gary Klein.
> 
> And Trek killed it.


+1. Well said.


----------



## Jaxattax

I bought my fourth LeMond bike a couple of weeks ago. Well, the frame anyway. It's a 2008 Victoire. 

LeMond frames just plain fit me better than any other. Shame to see them go. I hope the bikes make a come back soon. 

I also hope Greg learns to chill and ratchet down the rants.


----------



## JSR

stevecaz said:


> Not entirely true. One part of the nasty breakup was that Trek released the name to Lemond years ago to produce merchandise. Greg did that and then Trek got pissed.
> Its a tangled mess but in the end Greg will have his name for bikes.


Sorry to dredge up an old thread...


Thanks for straightening me out. I hope GL finds a way to get his ideas put into real bikes again. I love my steel BA.

JSR


----------

